# Rat Rescue in Socal - Torrance



## Homer117 (Aug 2, 2010)

A friend of mine runs a rescue in Torrance. Last I heard, she is taking care of 80 ratties who needs homes. 

If anyone is interested, PM me for her contact info.


----------

